# Chip shop chips.....



## LucyL2017 (Apr 25, 2017)

Ok, so, a few months ago I decided to treat myself to some chip shop chips! Lovely! Until 2 days later when I started to get bloating, constipation and a feeling of needing to empty my bladder every 5 minutes!

I decided no more chips! Ever.

Until Saturday this week - running round, busy, other half suggested chips!

Things had been better with my tummy as I've been eating fairly well and increased my water intake! Go me!!

WORST MISTAKE!!! Again 2 days later same symptoms. Also noticed it's worse when I lay down - like there is more pressure!

Anyone else suffer with this? Any tips (apart from don't have chips anymore lol)?


----------



## Soccerlifter (Mar 23, 2017)

LucyL2017 said:


> Ok, so, a few months ago I decided to treat myself to some chip shop chips! Lovely! Until 2 days later when I started to get bloating, constipation and a feeling of needing to empty my bladder every 5 minutes!
> 
> I decided no more chips! Ever.
> 
> ...


Since I've lived a little, I know that you are British and by "chips" it is what we call fries here.  I think either one, chips (fries) or potato chips (I think you guys call them crisps?) can make a person constipated. In fact, I can eat Tortilla chips with barely any issues but potato chips do seem to cause issues. Maybe it is how they are made versus being potato based?


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Guys,

In general all potato food items increases the gas generation in the stomach. drink garlic milk every other day for a week to come out of gas issues.


----------



## LucyL2017 (Apr 25, 2017)

Haha yes - I am a Londoner through and through 

I think it is the fat it's cooked in.... really doesn't agree with me! At all!

Much better today though after drinking a LOT of water and eating sensibly!

I think I have learnt my lesson - No.More.Chips! (fries!)


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I had a potato chip thread a while back.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/233362-potato-chips/?hl=%2Bpotato+%2Bchips

Perhaps I'll bump it up..... Then again, maybe not. lol


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

flossy said:


> I had a potato chip thread a while back.
> 
> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/233362-potato-chips/?hl=%2Bpotato+%2Bchips
> 
> Perhaps I'll bump it up..... Then again, maybe not. lol


the funny is it is almost exactly a year back. same doubt


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

Potatoes and fried foods can both cause constipation.


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

I bought hot chips a number of years ago from a guy making them in a portable trailer at a lakefront which is in a tourist town. I bought them for my kids as well. That night when everyone was asleep,my bowels were in agony! It passed eventually but i was thinking i didnt want to wake everyone up and go to ER. Not sure whether it was the fat the chips were cooked in. May have been. I was visiting my Dad in hospital at the time so stress probably didn't help.
When I eat chips now I get like indigestion straight away and need some sort of roughage to eat with them to help them down. I don't like to eat them hardly ever.


----------

